# Whats Your Thoughts?



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Here's some pictures of Mesa, registered as a Tobiano, but I was curious if anyone can see anything else in him?

He has this one giant spot on his shoulder that barely peeks over the other side, with lil brown spots in the white as well and a little belly spot


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I want to say that he is only tobiano. Nothing on his face makes splash fairly unlikely in my experience. His markings are too typical of tobiano in their pattern - they are presenting the typical "circle" edges. They are too neat for sabino to be in the mix. I also think frame is unlikely due to how much white there is on his legs, given that he really isn't over the top with white on the body.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

thanks Chiilaa  I figured he was basic haha, but never hurts to ask


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I think just tobiano too. I love a bay tobi especially!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Same. Very flashy, though. If I were to buy a paint, it'd be one like this.


----------

